
Could coronavirus be the beginning of the end for the oil industry? - Kaibeezy
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/analysis-and-features/coronavirus-oil-gas-industry-climate-change-renewable-energy-a9453756.html
======
Kaibeezy
_US and Canadian oil production looks set to be decimated by the catastrophic
slump in oil demand and some experts think it will have a hard time bouncing
back. Thousands of jobs will go and many oil wells will cease production. This
in turn, the argument goes, will aid the shift towards a lower-carbon world.

There are other aspects to the crisis too that could be good for the climate;
potential changes in our behaviour could stick with us, meaning people work
from home more often, travel less and shop locally, for example. Companies
that currently fly supplies from all around the world or rely on migrant
labour may conclude that building things closer to home is less risky.

While these may sound like the rosy predictions of green campaigners seeking a
silver lining, they are in fact those of Jeff Currie, global head of
commodities research at Goldman Sachs._

